# Doordarshan kendra caught in superstition



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Spoiler



*www.thehindu.com/multimedia/dynamic/01049/HY11DDSAPTAGIRI_1049709f.jpg





> Untimely demise of four staffers has officials adhering to vastu to ward off evil
> 
> It is almost palpable. In fact, it is so strong that you can lean against it. The moment you enter the Doordarshan kendra here, you can feel the undercurrent of fear and anxiety. On Monday, staffers as also visitors were surprised to find the main entrance locked. An arrow mark indicated the shifting of the main entrance to the other gate.
> 
> ...


 

*www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Hyderabad/article3300560.ece


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

...vastu wtf. People who have responsibility to remove such superstitions are himself the victim....


----------



## Prime_Coder (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL. They are stuck in such superstitions, while we expect them to provide information to create awareness against such things.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing to laugh at, it's a matter of belief. People believe these things, and so does the employees of BSNL may. VASTU is an ancient science, just like Astrology. They have believers, they have haters, and there are people who totally regard them as fraudulant. Whatever the case maybe, it all depends on what *we* believe. No one has the authority to question on your belief.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 12, 2012)

^ Exactly


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2012)

^huh its a hysteria epidemic, if ur afraid of something it can go from person to person, sort of like yawning spreads frm person to person, ppl get sick even i f there is nothing its like a thing


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 12, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^huh its a hysteria epidemic, if ur afraid of something it can go from person to person, sort of like yawning spreads frm person to person, ppl get sick even i f there is nothing its like a thing



???? Didn't get a single thing about what you just said.

Reread it, lol don't use SMS language in forums please, for god's sake you are a MOD!  I read it around 4 times before i could get what you meant to say.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^huh its a hysteria epidemic, if ur afraid of something it can go from person to person, sort of like yawning spreads frm person to person, ppl get sick even i f there is nothing its like a thing




_Posted via Mobile Device_



desiJATT said:


> Nothing to laugh at, it's a matter of belief. People believe these things, and so does the employees of BSNL may. VASTU is an ancient science, just like Astrology. They have believers, they have haters, and there are people who totally regard them as fraudulant. Whatever the case maybe, it all depends on what *we* believe. No one has the authority to question on your belief.



There is no scientific proof that it even exists, let alone work. I don't think these things have a place in a progressive society. No one has the authority to question your faith, it is upto you to question your own faith.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 12, 2012)

^ I am not a religious guy or anything, but I really hate it whenever someone brings 'science' into this kind of discussion. Science told us earth was flat and atom is the smallest  particle on the universe long ago. I still think there are still stuff beyond our comprehension in this planet and we should keep an open mind to anything.

BTW expecting a lot of bashing on the above para 

But I still think it is a bit too stupid and immature for the authorities to make such a change in a Government owned building based on vasthu


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2012)

^^you mean flatearthsociety ?


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 13, 2012)

lol WTF is that  ??


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2012)

ajaybc said:


> ^ I am not a religious guy or anything, but I really hate it whenever someone brings 'science' into this kind of discussion.



How else would you prove whether whether vastu, feng shui and other blind-a**-faith exists or not? 



ajaybc said:


> Science told us earth was flat and atom is the smallest  particle on the universe long ago. I still think there are still stuff beyond our comprehension in this planet and we should keep an open mind to anything.



In earlier times, believing the earth to be flat was blind faith as well. Besides, the theory for a round earth existed since around 300BC. While the belief of a flat earth was postulated around the 1800s.

As far as atoms are concerned, there were no means to determine its contents until the 1960s. That's when quarks were discovered.



ajaybc said:


> But I still think it is a bit too stupid and immature for the authorities to make such a change in a Government owned building based on vasthu






ajaybc said:


> lol WTF is that  ??



Flat Earth Society


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 13, 2012)

former ISRO Chairman feels the ancient science is damaging the modern Indian scientific culture. 

Believe in astronomy, not astrology: UR Rao - South India - Bangalore - ibnlive


> BANGALORE: Announcing that a Mars programme at the Jawaharlal Nehru Planetarium would come up by the end of the year as an addition to the Venus and Moon programmes currently running, Prof UR Rao, former ISRO Chairman on Tuesday said that people in the country need to put their faith in science instead of fields like astrology.
> 
> *“Despite major contributions by Indians in space science, even today radio and TV channels broadcast hour long programmes on astrology,”said Prof Rao while lamenting the lack of interest in science amongst the masses who would rather pin their hopes on astrology. “We can never become a great scientific nation this way,” he said*. Prof Rao was speaking at the launch of a new programme at the planetarium called ‘Venus Transit- a Small Eclipse’.


----------

